# The wheel of life.



## Semifusa (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## zombiesniper (Aug 30, 2017)

Very nice.

Love the natural framing of the tree.


----------



## Semifusa (Aug 30, 2017)

zombiesniper said:


> Very nice.
> 
> Love the natural framing of the tree.


Thanks.


----------

